# **UPDATE** Nub predictions please?!



## CharCharxxx

Just for fun as staying team yellow! What do you ladies think? 12 weeks. X


----------



## Talia12

Maybe a boy? I'm unsure tho x


----------



## LoraLoo

Girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Thanks ladies! I know the nub is sticking upwards but i know some ladies have posted scans up and the nub points upwards and they've later confirmed girl! I dont mind as i do already have a girl but would be nice for her to have a sister :) x


----------



## JT2013

Quite early but looks girly for now!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Thanks ladies any more? X


----------



## lau86

:pink:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Any more?


----------



## AmyKai

I guess girl :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

Bump


----------



## Isme

I guess girl. :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

Any more guesses? I've caved and decided i want to find out the sex! Scan is 19th feb x


----------



## jenniferannex

Im going boy :blue:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Any more guesses ladies please? Only 3 more days til i find out! X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Early girl with time to develop into a boy. Was this 12w exaxtly? X 

Nubs more reliable around 12w 4d xx


----------



## CharCharxxx

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Early girl with time to develop into a boy. Was this 12w exaxtly? X
> 
> Nubs more reliable around 12w 4d xx

Yes it was 12 weeks exactly! I just cannot wait to find out so i can stop obsessing about this nub lol. Thank you for your guess! X


----------



## CharCharxxx

Its a boy!!!!


----------



## glong88

Yay


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay congratulations on team blue!! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations! I was guessing pink too lol:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

